# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Informe AEAS sobre Tarifas y Precios del Agua en España

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/

Un servicio complejo y desconocido

Para AEAS, Asociación Española de Abastecimientos de Agua y Saneamiento, resulta fundamental abrir un debate transparente sobre el precio del agua en los servicios urbanos, profundizando en el análisis de la estructura de costes, la repercusión de las inversiones públicas o privadas, el tratamiento de las subvenciones, el mayor peso del componente energético, el modelo tarifario, su estructuración y la progresividad con el consumo y con la contaminación.

Un debate que analice los precios como incentivos al uso eficiente y racional para conseguir la independencia y el equilibrio económico-financiero de los servicios y su integración.
¿Qué costes incluye la factura del agua?

Un servicio complejo y desconocido  Para AEAS, Asociación Española de Abastecimientos de Agua y Saneamiento, resulta fundamental abrir un debate transparente sobre el precio del agua en los servicios urbanos, profundizando en el análisis de la estructura de costes, la repercusión de las inversiones públicas o privadas, el tratamiento de las subvenciones, el mayor peso del componente energético, el modelo tarifario, su estructuración y la progresividad con el consumo y con la contaminación.  Un debate que analice los precios como incentivos al uso eficiente y racional para conseguir la independencia y el equilibrio económico-financiero de los servicios y su integración. ¿Qué costes incluye la factura del agua?

La heterogeneidad de criterios que maneja en España la administración reguladora, es decir las entidades locales, está basada no solo en la estrategia política de cada una sino en el diferente tratamiento de las múltiples intervenciones de las administraciones de rango superior, como diputaciones, comunidades autónomas, estado y la propia UE (ayudas, subvenciones, tutelas, intervenciones, convenios, etc.), necesarias para ampliar y renovar las infraestructuras colectivas pero que introducen complejidad y distorsión a la hora de configurar el valor de los activos, su reposición, renovación y mantenimiento y que también en los niveles de calidad del servicio en cada municipio o concentración urbana.

Es interesante comparar el precio del agua entre diversas ciudades europeas en /m3, para un consumo anual de 200 m3. Cabe destacar el precio de Copenhague de 4,54 /m3. (Fuente: International Water Association 2008 sobre datos 2007).
Informe AEAS sobre Tarifas del Agua

AEAS presenta en la Jornada Abierta ¿Pagamos lo que vale el agua? el Informe AEAS sobre Tarifas de los Servicios Urbanos de Agua en España 2009, realizado en colaboración con AGA, Asociación Española de Empresas Gestoras de los Servicios de Agua a Poblaciones, basado en la encuesta a operadores de municipios y en informaciones y tarifas oficiales.

El Informe AEAS proporciona indicadores sobre el precio medio del agua en España, en /m3, ponderando para abastecimiento, saneamiento y ciclo integral, tres niveles de consumo para uso doméstico e industrial. Los indicadores finales se presentan por provincias, comunidades autónomas y cuencas hidrográficas, así como un precio medio global estatal.

Para 2009, el precio medio del ciclo integral -incluyendo abastecimiento, alcantarillado y depuración- fue de 1,50 /m3 -con una moneda de 1 céntimo de euro podemos comprar casi 7 litros de agua- un 5,9% más que un año antes, y el precio medio para usos domésticos fue de 1,40 euros/m3, subiendo un 5,7%.

El informe proporciona el precio que pagan los usuarios por el ciclo integral del agua en el ámbito nacional. La diferencia entre distintos servicios o zonas geográficas obedece a la disponibilidad, calidad y proximidad de los recursos hídricos en dichos lugares, y a los distintos procesos necesarios para la captación, potabilización y depuración del agua en cada zona y/o servicio. Por eso mismo no tiene sentido hacer comparaciones entre diferentes servicios, de características siempre distintas.

Ciudadanos reacios a asumir el coste

Los imperativos de sostenibilidad y la necesaria adaptación a nuevas normativas (trasposición de directivas europeas a nuestra legislación como la Marco del Agua, Aguas de consumo humano, Aguas residuales, Aguas subterráneas, Inundaciones etc.), y la escasez relativa en cantidad y calidad de los recursos hídricos imponen una importante transformación de las infraestructuras y la creación de otras nuevas, para garantizar el suministro y el retorno al medio natural de las aguas usadas, en condiciones adecuadas.

Aunque existe un consenso generalizado en la opinión pública sobre la necesidad de hacer un uso sostenible del agua, sin embargo no sucede lo mismo en lo referente a asumir los costes que ello conlleva.

Los costes del servicio, tan esencial como complejo y desconocido para el ciudadano y para la opinión pública en general, se han elevado de forma muy importante debido a la complejidad y tecnificación que exigen los procesos de captación, tratamiento o potabilización, distribución, recogida de las aguas usadas, depuración y, en su caso, regeneración para otros usos, sean agrícolas, urbanos o de recreo, costes que no se ven reflejados en las tarifas.

Las tarifas son la vía para recuperar los costes en los que se incurre para suministrar el servicio en las condiciones óptimas que la normativa requiere, tarifas que han subido en los últimos años por encima del IPC y que continuarán elevándose con la progresiva implantación de toda la normativa ya aprobada en este ámbito.
¿Pagamos lo que cuesta el agua?

El debate planteado a consumidores, reguladores y operadores por AEAS pretende arrojar luz sobre lo que cuesta realmente el servicio y lo que se paga por él, en un contexto cada vez de mayor exigencia normativa y con mayores requerimientos medioambientales, de servicio y comerciales. Cabe preguntarse cuál es el desfase real entre lo que pagamos por el agua, o para ser más preciso, cabe reflexionar seriamente sobre el precio de los servicios de agua urbanos y su coste efectivo. De nuestro bolsillo sale poco para el agua.

El primer objetivo debería consistir en dar visibilidad a estos costes de cara al ciudadano, informar a la opinión pública de todo lo que se encierra tras la compleja gestión del servicio, lo que está pagando por él y lo que habitualmente paga por otro tipo de servicios.

La comparación del gasto medio por hogar y persona en agua sobre el total de gasto para diferentes conceptos, según la Encuesta de presupuestos familiares 2007, del Instituto Nacional de Estadística, evidencia lo barato que resulta al ciudadano español el servicio del agua. Como ejemplo de ello, gastamos un 20% más en agua mineral y bebidas refrescantes que en todo el servicio de agua y si lo comparamos con el presupuesto que se nos va en el servicio del teléfono este nos cuesta un 470% más.

Realizando una comparación con consumos habituales, pagamos lo mismo por una caña de cerveza que por 2,6 días de consumo de agua (consumo tipo de 25 m3 por bimestre y vivienda y precio medio de 1,4 m3), en la misma comparación un periódico nos cuesta lo que 2,1 días de consumo de agua o un café el equivalente a 2,3 día del servicio.




Tarifas crecientes

El Informe AEAS evidencia el carácter progresivo de las tarifas, que alcanza al 92% de los ciudadanos, y es un instrumento para promover el consumo responsable. En el gráfico aparece el importe de la factura del agua para una vivienda donde se consumen 7, 15 y 25 m3/mes. En los niveles superiores de consumo se hace patente, al elevarse con rapidez el importe de la factura, el incentivo al ahorro de las tarifas crecientes.

Para un consumo típico medio diario por persona de 140 litros de agua, el coste medio del agua para uso doméstico sería de 6,4  mensuales.


Grandes inversiones

Los servicios urbanos de agua -que comprenden el abastecimiento, el saneamiento y desde hace poco la reutilización-, han operado en las últimos años una silenciosa pero rotunda evolución técnica, profesional y organizativa.
Abastecimiento: compleja y estructurada organización

Las actividades de abastecimiento obligadas por el fenómeno de concentración en grandes conurbaciones ciudadanas y por las demandas de calidad de producto y servicio, precisan una gestión altamente tecnificada, donde la aplicación práctica de conocimientos científicos multidisciplinares requiere una compleja y estructurada organización para asegurar el suministro de agua, en cantidad y estrictas condiciones de salubridad, en cualquier periodo, momento y circunstancia (garantía).

La garantía de servicio es un objetivo irrenunciable, a pesar de la disminución del recurso en calidad y cantidad, potenciado por el crecimiento de la actividad humana, la ocupación del territorio, el aporte de contaminación, y por la probable incidencia del cambio climático. En resumen, por la necesidad de asegurarnos la sostenibilidad humana y ambiental.
Saneamiento: verdadera revolución tecnológica

En las actividades de alcantarillado y depuración de las aguas usadas puede hablarse de una verdadera revolución del servicio en los últimos 30 años, pese a que los ciudadanos ignoren las complejas labores que se esconden tras el simple gesto de pulsar el botón del inodoro. La generalización del alcantarillado urbano y la construcción de depuradoras de aguas residuales, herramientas ecológicas que resuelven problemas que no pueden ser atacados mediante procedimientos preventivos, y la aplicación de la ingeniería avanzada, hacen que la gestión del saneamiento sea sofisticada y costosa. El concepto de garantía, como elemento de seguridad y protección de los hábitat naturales, exige interconexiones de seguridad, sistemas de reserva, vigilancia permanente, almacenamiento de aguas contaminadas y reducción drástica de los contaminantes que pueden fertilizar el medio acuático.
Agua y energía

Un factor clave es la dependencia energética del sector: ciertas captaciones de aguas subterráneas y de fuentes alejadas, tecnificadas unidades de potabilización, especialmente en las desaladoras, complejos sistemas de las redes de distribución y de alcantarillado, y los avanzados procesos de depuración de aguas residuales.
Información al usuario

Asimismo se ha avanzado notablemente en técnicas de interrelación con el usuario, en el empleo de sistemas personalizados de comunicación, inmediatez, adaptación continua de las estructuras tarifarias, medición individualizada domiciliaria, aseguramiento de daños materiales, cartas de garantía de eficacia y puntualidad en el servicio, atención al cliente y apertura de canales de información/transacción, campañas de sensibilización al consumidor para un consumo responsable, puesta en práctica de figuras de excelencia en la protección final al cliente, entre otras.

La paradoja del sector: los operadores publicitan el ahorro
Es destacable del sector una cierta paradoja, ya que los propios operadores hacen importantes esfuerzos publicitarios para conseguir un uso responsable del recurso hídrico, es decir, para finalmente vender menos.
¿Qué es AEAS?

AEAS, Asociación Española de Abastecimientos de Agua y Saneamiento, es una asociación sin ánimo de lucro para la promoción y el desarrollo de los aspectos científicos, técnicos, administrativos y legales de los servicios de abastecimiento y saneamiento de agua a poblaciones. Cuenta con 350 miembros, (122 asociados colectivos que gestionan servicios de agua urbanos para más de 34 millones de habitantes en más de 1.500 municipios; 84 asociados profesionales; 96 colaboradores de asociaciones de ámbito autonómico, académico, empresarial; 24 protectores de órganos de las administraciones con competencias sobre gestión del agua y 24 miembros de honor). Nacida en 1971, cuando el Comité Español de la International Water Supply Association (IWSA) decide constituir una asociación nacional para mejorar la eficiencia de los servicios, satisfacer las necesidades y expectativas de los ciudadanos y proteger los recursos hídricos y el medio ambiente.

AEAS desarrolla su labor fundamentalmente por medio de sus Comisiones Técnicas sobre captación y tratamiento del agua, calidad del agua, redes de abastecimiento, drenaje urbano, depuración de aguas residuales, gestión y relaciones comerciales, y economía y estadística, además de Grupos de trabajo como I+D+I y responsabilidad social empresarial.

Colabora con las administraciones nacionales y de la UE con competencias en materia de normativa, uso, control y calidad del agua y participa en organismos nacionales como AENOR y la Sociedad Española de Sanidad Ambiental (SESA) y en organizaciones internacionales como International Water Association (IWA) y la Federación Europea de Asociaciones Nacionales de Abastecimientos de Agua y Servicios de Saneamiento (EUREAU).

Reproducción de la nota de prensa emitida por la Asociación Española de Abastecimiento y Saneamiento (AEAS) con motivo de la Jornada-Debate ¿Pagamos lo que vale el agua?

----------

